# Will Sagiterria Subulata grow in sand?



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a discus tank with pool filter sand and my sag. subulata grows great,root tabs can't hurt although I only use them for the swords just don't overdo and some water column ferts should be used also...


----------



## Fireweed (Oct 11, 2016)

Mine grew taller in eco-complete, and spread quicker and stayed dwarf in sand.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

You can grow anything in sand as long as you provide nutrients either via root tabs or water column dosing.


Fireweed said:


> Mine grew taller in eco-complete, and spread quicker and stayed dwarf in sand.


Eco-complete is pretty much inert so it would be the same as planting it in sand nutrient wise. Another factor probably affected the growth of the Dwarf Sagittaria.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

